

Watch Out Apple... Courier - Details of Microsft's Secret Tablet - keltecp11
http://gizmodo.com/5365299/courier-first-details-of-microsofts-secret-tablet

======
GHFigs
For a "real device", it sure does look like a bunch of concept renderings. I
predict that this will be as revolutionary as "Project Origami".

~~~
jacquesm
Agreed, if they had a real device I'm sure the video would have been shot in a
different way than. This is simply an animation of what it could look like,
but I highly doubt it actually exists. Otherwise why have a computer animated
hand do the actions, instead of a real one.

Or is this the new strategy, let's show something that looks like a fake when
actually we have it.

Any advanced technology is indistinguishable from a rigged demo.

------
chaostheory
Anyone remember how cool MS Origami looked?

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6381789873197028811>

Microsoft's commercials and reality don't intersect very well. History tends
to repeat itself.

~~~
anigbrowl
Umm, to be fair you can do most of that now. Take the bit with the photo guy
who has the image preview, color wheel, histogram on his tablet; you can do
that right now if you have a Canon EOS camera - as a matter of fact you can
focus and twiddle the white balance etc. from the laptop without touching the
camera if you want. I am looking at buying exactly such a system later this
year (the camera does what I want, this computer connectivity is a bonus,
albeit a welcome one).

Not that Microsft gets all the credit for that, but they've had tablet-capable
Windows for ages now, and I don't blame them for the time it's taken the
hardware manufacturers to catch up.

------
msie
I am skeptical. I remember watching a demonstration of WinFS only to find out
later that it was a Macromedia Director demo. Even if it was real there is
some way to go before it becomes a product.

------
NathanKP
I've seen this in the other new item here on HN. But this article has some
interesting comments concerning left-handed usage. I wonder if the theme will
be reversible for ease of use by left-handed people?

~~~
jerf
Just turn it upside down. Left on the right, right on the left. Problem
solved.

------
serhei
Sort of reminds me of the Info Pad idea from a couple years back:
[http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com/2006/05/desperately-
se...](http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com/2006/05/desperately-seeking-info-
pad.html)

~~~
stcredzero
Such an info pad would also be an ideal platform for taking my library of
documentation, and my personally compiled tune-book. (Music notation.) The key
here, is that there is a nascent market for a device on which users can
compile self-generated content. Notes are such self-generated content.
Moleskins and other kinds of journals and sketchbooks are another.

------
GeneralMaximus
This device might actually give tough competition to existing netbooks. It
appears to be smaller and more portable than your average netbook, with the
added advantage of having an interface designed specially for the smaller
multitouch screen it sports.

I sincerely hope this is real. We need someone besides Apple competing in the
multitouch market.

------
steverb
I believe that the renderings are based off of the "Codex":
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=049_U-0C9qU>

No idea how old that video is, but the concept looks okay.

------
shib71
Want.

